# Cheese Whilst Cutting



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I notice that cheese has no Carbs. Is it ok to have cheese everyday such as with an omellete whilst on a cutting diet of no more than 100g of carbs a day *(most of the time)* lol.

I have started to munch on quite a lot of it lol :becky:

Also, my daily diet is along the lines of.



*2 weetabix with milk or bowl of muesli. *

*Vanilla fat free/sugar free yoghurt and glass of milk*

*tuna and cheese or just tuna (2 tins)*

*Cheese and bacon stripped of fat omelette with small amount of baked beans or *

*omellete with tin of tuna and small amount of beans. *

*Tin of tuna with mayo (to better taste)*

*handful of pistachio nuts *

*glass of milk*

*Also with around 3 litres of water in the day and iron supplement and vitamin b plus multi vitamins*

*Also, caffeine tablets taken daily. *
​
Is this diet ok?

I am planning to get a new shake in the week coming. I know I need to up my protein intake to efficiently keep muscle mass whilst cutting. This I am slacking on at the moment.

Many Thanks For Taking A Look - Any Feedback Is Greatly Appreciated As Always


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I eat mozzarella cheese every now and again. It contains more fat then anything.

Cottage cheese is good for you, specially prior to bed. Slow digesting n all.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> I eat mozzarella cheese every now and again. It contains more fat then anything.
> 
> Cottage cheese is good for you, specially prior to bed. Slow digesting n all.


Hows my diet looking mate?


----------



## M.A.S. (Sep 1, 2010)

quark contains first class proteins and virtually fat free, cottage cheese is also good but check the labels as they put sugar in it sometimes


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> Hows my diet looking mate?


Try and eat a little less tuna mate.

Reasons being, its not the best source of natural proteins (only contains 13 if im not mistaken of your 20 amino acids [building blocks of proteins]).

Also, methlymercury poisoning n all is an issue to worry about with over eating tuna.

Try and eat chicken, turkey and beef more. If you are going to be eating lots of fish, try and eat salmon, cod, haddock, plaice etc...

If you miss your omelette, have some scrambled eggs in the morning.

Ideal carb sources, sweet potatoes, brown basmati rice. Have some fruit n veg too.

You wont need iron supplements if you eat veg and beef; but if your lacking the latter then use them.

Wouldn't bother with vitamin b's as they are covered in multivitamins.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

How much of a cut are you on mate? Going on stage cut or just looking sexy cut?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

GALTONATOR said:


> How much of a cut are you on mate? Going on stage cut or just looking sexy cut?


Martial artist sexy cut haha!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i eat cheese ^^^^^


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> I notice that cheese has no Carbs. Is it ok to have cheese everyday such as with an omellete whilst on a cutting diet of no more than 100g of carbs a day *(most of the time)* lol.
> 
> I have started to munch on quite a lot of it lol :becky:
> 
> ...


personelly i would have less dairy and tuna and more complete proteins like Eggs or first class proteins like Chicken, Beef......

i would have oats rather than wheatabix and muesli...

the other point i would make is where you say *100g most of the time lol*

this is where you will fail, it may sound harsh but in my experiance those who have this attitude(don't mean this as a bad thing) towards diets they fail.....

keep it simple and you will drop


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

PScarb said:


> personelly i would have less dairy and tuna and more complete proteins like Eggs or first class proteins like Chicken, Beef......
> 
> i would have oats rather than wheatabix and muesli...
> 
> ...


You're spot on mate. I know the attitude isn't correct and I need to be stricter. I have been on a mad bulk since 2008 and this is my first time attempting a cut. However, I have successfully gone from 17stone 6 to now 16 stone 2.

Looks like Ima have to get some more chicken breast in however can be expensive for me. Also, ordering this new shake on wednesday so all good 

THANK YOU


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Only do 100g's a day if your not training at all... (doesn't have to be that exact number, this is something that worked for a couple of pals and worked for me).

I think where your training quite often, around the 200g mark is fine. There are ways to work out the exact amounts needed based on body weight etc...

100g, worked for me (but I ate alot more protein then you), but I would crank up to the 200g mark quite often. + I had a cheat day or two.

pscarb if im not mistaken, you suggested diets to one of your protege's who ate no carbs in a day if im not mistaken. Even though he was training 18 times per week. Was this just prior to a competition?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

splinter said:


> pscarb if im not mistaken, you suggested diets to one of your protege's who ate no carbs in a day if im not mistaken. Even though he was training 18 times per week. Was this just prior to a competition? !


splinter i do create diets for some of the guys i coach that have low to zero carbs per day, the difference there is that i know there metabolism and how there body works with carbs so can advise such a low amount.

the problem i see in general is people cut carbs to much to soon without taking into account other things, by this i mean there is a general opinion that to lose fat all you have to do is cut carbs and your away which is wrong....

no one i have coached have trained 18 times a week.....


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> splinter i do create diets for some of the guys i coach that have low to zero carbs per day, the difference there is that i know there metabolism and how there body works with carbs so can advise such a low amount.
> 
> the problem i see in general is people cut carbs to much to soon without taking into account other things, by this i mean there is a general opinion that to lose fat all you have to do is cut carbs and your away which is wrong....
> 
> no one i have coached have trained 18 times a week.....


To quote rack "19 training sessions per week, 6 meals per day and in 16 weeks I didn't miss one of either." my bad it was 19 not 18.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/30157-what-bit-hard-work-can-do.html

That's not the point though, I said on previous topic for trixsta to keep ranges between 100-200g of carbs a day depending on how much exercise he is doing (also to keep protein high around the 300g mark). With the inclusion of martial arts recently, one could certainly eat more carbs as you will most certainly be burning alot more calories in an hour then compared to weightlifting/light-mod cardio.

Also to have a cheat day or two, where you eat whatever you want.

As he's not on a competition level or anything, nothing too vigorous is needed. Just general rules of thumb to stick by.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mmmm i think you will find that he had 5 training sessions the rest where cardio sessions this was needed for rack as the amount of weight he had gained during the "Bulk" period was massive so much so we dropped 4 stone in 16 weeks so in Rack's case zero carbs was the way to go.......although i am confused to why you have picked up on this for this thread? as i never said a particular number was not correct i said that his mention of "most of the time lol" was a mistake as in my experiance those that need to lose weight who do not stick to the plan(number) all of the time do in fact fail.....

i have not said at any time that the 100-200g you mentioned was wrong?? so not sure why you are highlighting a client of mine doing zero carbs?

the amount needed to drop fat is down to the individual and there metabolism trixsta might find he will drop weight with 400g of carbs but then it may be less than 40g no one will know until he sticks to a number for a period of time then evaluates the results....


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> mmmm i think you will find that he had 5 training sessions the rest where cardio sessions this was needed for rack as the amount of weight he had gained during the "Bulk" period was massive so much so we dropped 4 stone in 16 weeks so in Rack's case zero carbs was the way to go.......although i am confused to why you have picked up on this for this thread? as i never said a particular number was not correct i said that his mention of "most of the time lol" was a mistake as in my experiance those that need to lose weight who do not stick to the plan(number) all of the time do in fact fail.....
> 
> i have not said at any time that the 100-200g you mentioned was wrong?? so not sure why you are highlighting a client of mine doing zero carbs?
> 
> the amount needed to drop fat is down to the individual and there metabolism trixsta might find he will drop weight with 400g of carbs but then it may be less than 40g no one will know until he sticks to a number for a period of time then evaluates the results....


Im including cardio sessions, as trix is doing cardio sessions, and the energy expenditure for which needs to be accounted for. You said no client of mine on 19 sessions, I was just referring to someone who had said, with your guidance on zero carb diet, although not the same as what trix is doing; is somewhat similar. It's like your saying low carbs will lead to failure, but then no carbs works. I certainly think some of the principles that Rack was using would most certainly work for trixsta if he wants that hardened lean look.

I think when he said most of the times, he means cheat days/lazy days, with 100g being the lowest it would go. But you mentioned 'this is where you will fail'... if trix had a higher protein intake he wouldn't fail... gluconeogenesis n all. I have mentioned this in the other thread for trix.

Where there has been a recent addition of martial arts, i've said to up the carbs. As I know you can burn like 800-900 calories an hour, certainly if its intensive like MMA. Previously where he was just doing weights, I said lowest intensity days, do 100g carbs a day, 150g moderate days, 200g high intensive. With cheat days to eat out. Now with martial arts, it would be best to up the intake to account for the energy loss. In particular if he is doing cardio and weights on those days too.

In no way am I going against any advice you'd give scarb, as I rate it better then anyone else here on the board. Just seems to be a bit of confusion as to what trixsta has read and what he is conveying and what he should be doing really, to which needs further guidance/structure.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

splinter you have misunderstood my post......when i said this will lead to failure it had nothing to do with carb amounts it had to do with the way he said "Most of the time lol" as in i will try but hey if i don't no issue, as he had all ready stated in another thread he was lazy when it came to cutting......

i am all for low/medium and zero carb diets as i have pointed out on many occasions you have to find what works for you and stick with it....

my advice to him was simple...

1 - to much tuna (incomplete protein)

2 - to much dairy (this can hinder fat loss on those who struggle to drop fat)

3 - choose an amount of carbs and stick to it rigidly for a period of time so you can evaluate if this amount needs adjusting up or down.

point 3 is the same as what your suggesting pick an amount of carbs and stick with it.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you`ve always gotta leave yourself somewhere to go when cutting cals..

t man taught me that..

i reckon low carb is pretty advanced and unneccessary for general cutting...

thats the thing rack was cutting for a comp, getting into a a decent maintainable shape is sommat else..

paul knows what he`s doing so low carb is more likely to work.


----------



## John-w (Jun 24, 2013)

complete noob question, but if i dont ask i will never know.

the carbs in lucosade sport drink, are they not good if looking to lose weight?(as there is quite a lot of carbs in he bottle) or essential for energy?

any advice/info is much appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

john_87 said:


> complete noob question, but if i dont ask i will never know.
> 
> the carbs in lucosade sport drink, are they not good if looking to lose weight?(as there is quite a lot of carbs in he bottle) or essential for energy?
> 
> any advice/info is much appreciated ?


again this is down to your individual metabolism and how easy you find you lose bad weight, but for the majority of people the carbs in lucozade would really only be used PWO if at all....


----------



## John-w (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks for the info, these days my metabolism seems slow, so i think il stick to water from now on.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you`ve always gotta leave yourself somewhere to go when cutting cals..
> 
> t man taught me that..
> 
> ...


Not a second was I doubting that... and I did suggest low carb, and realistic ranges 100-200g... just to keep it simple. And to have cheat days if need be.

I did mention tuna, it hasn't got the greatest AA profile, also methyl mercury poisoning. I wouldn't eat cheese every day, just here and there. And milk, the difference between fullfat n skimmed isn't actually that much funnily enough, none the less keep it skimmed or semi, i'd only have it at breakfast and sometimes before bed.

More meat and whey is needed in that diet primarily.

All of which aforementioned in this thread and the other cutting thread of his.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> More meat and whey is needed in that diet primarily.


And more meat and whey it is  Just waiting for the pay day to come around and Voila! I have the resources to start properly.

Less cheese, probably none at all now.

Oats replacing the muesli.

Chicken Breast along with tuna instead of just tuna daily

Whey protein daily from the shake mentioned before

Milk will stay, semi skimmed.

Omellete will also stay, when not practible. Quick microwave and bam! Scrambelled eggs it will be.

Multiv vitamins and iron staying becus I eat no veg or beef.

Occasional Nuts

Fat free and sugar free yoghurts stayin

Non training days. 100g carbs

Training 200g max.

Brown rice and sweet potato as complex carb source.

Many Thanks Everyone.

Expect a new picture around January time to go with the others in my before and after post.



Have a nice day!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You could probs eat more carbs on your double training days, if 100 is too low, then go for 150 or 200. See how you fair.

Try and aim for about 1.5-2g protein per lb of bodyweight.

Also look into getting some vitamin D supplements (well cheap on my protein), as most english will be deficient over winter, and its hard to source in foods. This is for overall bone health.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> You could probs eat more carbs on your double training days, if 100 is too low, then go for 150 or 200. See how you fair.
> 
> Try and aim for about 1.5-2g protein per lb of bodyweight.
> 
> Also look into getting some vitamin D supplements (well cheap on my protein), as most english will be deficient over winter, and its hard to source in foods. This is for overall bone health.


I find on 100g of carbs a day I do quite well. My body has definitely adjusted well. Whereas I was having for breakfast. 4 egg omellete, two slices of toast and two packs of noodles, now i have half a bowl of oats. I can go longer now without feeling hungry. Also, the main thing to is that the weight is dropping and people have commented that My bloaty face is disappearing.

So, I currently weight say 224 pounds so I need to be aiming for around 340g of protein a day to successfully maintain muscle mass that I have gained whilst bulking? Thats quite a lot of meat and a few shakes there  all good though I can do it.

Vitamin D is on my list. Thank You Splinter


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

340g being the absolute max you'd need in particular with the low carb intake.

Protein can be converted into glycogen (2nd energy system used by the body for energy) via gluconeogenesis, thus why high protein diets work.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

splinter said:


> You could probs eat more carbs on your double training days, if 100 is too low, then go for 150 or 200. See how you fair.
> 
> Try and aim for about 1.5-2g protein per lb of bodyweight.
> 
> *Also look into getting some vitamin D supplements (well cheap on my protein), as most english will be deficient over winter, and its hard to source in foods. This is for overall bone health.*


this in bold i definatly agree with, there are many studies out there at the moment speaking of the huge benefits to supplementing VitD....i have been using 10,000iu every day and have not been sick at all this year when everyone in my house have all been sick even though i have dieted for 10months....


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> this in bold i definatly agree with, there are many studies out there at the moment speaking of the huge benefits to supplementing VitD....i have been using 10,000iu every day and have not been sick at all this year when everyone in my house have all been sick even though i have dieted for 10months....


10,000 IU for 365 days... wowsa scarb thats an awful lot.

You getting this from ergocalciferol or colecalciferol?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

neither from Cholecalciferol  it is one capsule a day, certainly works definatly something i would advise others to use....


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> neither from Cholecalciferol  it is one capsule a day, certainly works definatly something i would advise others to use....


I've been told by my Consultant im actually to start spelling it Colecalciferol from now, I think Ch is American... (this comes from the PCT) [moia works in the NHS you see).

Are you quite vitamin D deficient pscarb?

As such a high dose would only really be needed if your levels were vastly under 75nmol/l (ref ranges 75-200nmol/l). Particularly in summer, unless your body has serious issues synthesising it, don't see why you would need such a high dose.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i actually got the tub from America last year so makes sense what you say on the spelling.....

from the studies i have seen this amount is not massively overdosed, as for do i need it i would say probably not but then my immune system has never been better which is one of the things that certainly drops when i diet for 12 weeks never mind the 42 weeks i have dieted for this year......

the benefits to this Vitamin range from immune system health to fat loss the dose i use is over what is recommended but then as a bodybuilder all the vitamins and minerals i take are over what is recommended by health professionals.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> i actually got the tub from America last year so makes sense what you say on the spelling.....
> 
> from the studies i have seen this amount is not massively overdosed, as for do i need it i would say probably not but then my immune system has never been better which is one of the things that certainly drops when i diet for 12 weeks never mind the 42 weeks i have dieted for this year......
> 
> the benefits to this Vitamin range from immune system health to fat loss the dose i use is over what is recommended but then as a bodybuilder all the vitamins and minerals i take are over what is recommended by health professionals.


Do you get yours blood monitored scarb? Be interesting to see what your vitd level stands at... I think once its up, it doesn't just suddenly disappear.

Due to the winter period, was going to use 2,500IU myself, tapered down come spring/summer to just 1000IU maintenance. With blood monitoring.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no i have my bloods taken for other results to monitor any issues my gear use could cause but not for vitD, to be fair i won't as the dose i am taking maybe over what is recommended but then the RDA for VitC is 66mg......

i have a study to suggest for bodybuilders a dose of 5,000 is a good dose i will dig it out when i am back home


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> no i have my bloods taken for other results to monitor any issues my gear use could cause but not for vitD, to be fair i won't as the dose i am taking maybe over what is recommended but then the RDA for VitC is 66mg......
> 
> i have a study to suggest for bodybuilders a dose of 5,000 is a good dose i will dig it out when i am back home


Im not to clued up with RDA's mate... I was taught RNI :hungry: 40mg in the UK you know! I wrote a paper on it years ago. But that's just to avoid deficiency, bare minimum.

Would like to read your study on bb'ers and vitd. Cheers


----------



## sssallylane (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheese can be good for your diet, depending on the kind of cheese you eat and how much of it you consume. According to this article, cheddar has 70 cal. and 4.5 g fat per 1 oz serving. Swiss cheese has 50 cal and 2.5 g fat per 3/4 oz serving.


----------

